# Stupid people should not be allowed on the internet



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

And by stupid people, I usually refer to customers.

We just had an email to say that the web site link we sent someone was blocked because of robots.txt. The only way for this to happen is if they put the link into a search engine, instead of the address bar of the browser.

Too many people have google or bing as their default page and think EVERYTHING goes in the search bar.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

:lol: usually it's grannies

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

In Safari it does.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kazinak said:


> :lol: usually it's grannies


Oy. Some grannies *can* use the internet ,,,, even do their own websites [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Gotta love um.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Make it fool proof and it won't be a problem :roll:


----------

